# Anyone have solipsism obsession a long time manage to beat it?



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Ever since this started 6 months ago ive been having constant thoughts wondering if the world is real or not, like solipsism. I tried reasoning it out, I mean, I know on one level its not true. But the doubt is killing me. I honestly don't know if I can keep going without some hope. Im so depressed and scared that this will be my life from now on...I cant stand being with my family and wondering if they are real or not. Im trying to find a psychiatrist, hope it helps some. But has anyone had this a long time super bad and still manage to overcome it and not doubt the world is real?


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

lol its funny, i use to be terrified of these thoughts! now they dissapear within a blink of an eye. the less energy and meaninglessness you give something the better or quicker it will be to move on. you dont need meds, i know its hard to stop obsessing, but have you thought about just letting hte thought go!


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I try to let it go, but when you walk around scared it clings like a cat on a rug


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

yes its ingrained in the back of our heads, very annoying! thats where mindfulness comes in!


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you have a phase where you couldn't tell if you believed your thoughts or not? That's what I find most disturbing...


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I went 5 months obsessed with solipsism, not sure whether my world was real, terrified, paranoid, etc...

ALL GONE.

all the existential thoughts are eliminated, and I've been DP free completely for 6 days now. it gets SO much better!

hang in there.


----------



## Recovered (Oct 11, 2012)

I encountered those thoughts and fears. It can be downright debilitating, on top of an already difficult condition (DP).

Thoughts ideas/thoughts just roll off me/others once you're recovered. With DP you're already vulnerable mentally and if you have obsessive and ruminative-like thoughts, particular philosophical or spiritual types, it's like throwing an already compromised immune system into a room full of contagiously sick people 

I have no good solution for how to overcome it, but to answer your question: yes, people 'beat' those fears.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, it really helps to know others have gone through what im going through and made it out. I was desperately searching for other people with this, and of course ran into several horror stories that terrified me. I try not to focus on them, but its hard.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I was also wondering if anyone has tried erp/acceptance with these thoughts? I keep seeing 'accept it' in regards to an ocd thought, how is that supposed to work?


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

I've gotten over them, it was where all triggered from.

Anyway, you have to know how they are created ( emotional reasoning etc.) and get on with your self esteem problems, which I'm 100% sure you have.

What I found they were about, other than also being emotional reasoning, was that they reminded me of the childhood traumas and isolation.

Honestly, what's the difference; being isolated black sheep in a family where everyone has something against you, or being the only person existing.

Answer is none, only the idea is different but they're both built on the same thing : you are alone with no one to talk or share emotions with.

Edit: I wish that I had read this exact post of mine when I had those thoughts constant, could have saved many months to get rid of them.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

yes i had it for a long while and i managed to just forget about it, then i had it again after i ate weed brownies. now i get it, more amplified scenerios then ever before. but since i trained myself to let go of thoughts so easily now. they dissipate instantly.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

Solipsism is a philosophical concept, it is not a medical concept. The word is not used in medicine/psychiatry, etc.

This would be like saying Sartre had DP/DR. Philosophy is not medical diagnosis.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Hang in there Loza, lots of people have gotten over it, just don't try to prove it wrong and continuously argue with it. And yes its a philosophy, but it just happened to turn into an obsessive fear, just like any other people get help with. I know these thoughts came first then the other symptoms(not recognizing oneself//others, feeling foggy etc).


----------

